# Salsa Road Rockets!!!



## onixbonilla (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my first road bike. It is a Salsa Campeon, with so many frames to chose from there something about this one that kept me going back to it!
Campeon 47cm
Sram Red group
Fulcrum Wheels
Alpha Q cockpit and Bottle Cages
TRP 960
Selle SMP Evolution Carbon
Ultremo R
16.0 lbs


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

That is a great looking bike. It is one frame that I seriously considered when I was building up my bike a couple of years ago.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

nice looking bike!


----------



## onixbonilla (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! If you have pictures of a Campeon, Podio or any other Salsa Road Rocket, please post them here.


----------



## elchimpy (Aug 9, 2009)

Whoever put this bike together has serious style. The fulcrum wheels with that frame, so choice. Oh, and I'm sure performance is cool too.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd hit it..


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Nice First Road Bike*

My first road bike was nothing like that!


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Very sharp. That frame looks like it has a pretty long head tube. Should be fairly comfortable for such a racey bike. I was lusting after their steel Primero frame but they don't make it anymore  I also think they went a little overboard on the angle of the sloping top tube in the smaller sizes. In my size, 45cm on their scale (53cm top tube) it looks like a kids bike.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

gorgeous bike, and a first bike too! go big or go home!

nice SMP saddle, I'm testing the Evolution right now most likely going to purchase the Stratos as it is just a hair wider, I see yours is pretty nose down...you don't have any problems leaning forward?

I tried that the first ride and had to keep sliding back...it was very comfy though. tried it level today and it was an ass hatchet, so now I moved it just a bit nose up and it was MUCH better.

Chad


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

The sum of mechanical and psychological advatanage that bike offers must totally discount any newbie riding performance, and immediately transform you into a beast.

That bike has "cool" written all over it. :thumbsup:


----------



## onixbonilla (Dec 28, 2008)

Nimitz said:


> gorgeous bike, and a first bike too! go big or go home!
> 
> nice SMP saddle, I'm testing the Evolution right now most likely going to purchase the Stratos as it is just a hair wider, I see yours is pretty nose down...you don't have any problems leaning forward?
> 
> ...


Hi! Since the photo I readjusted the saddle a couple of times. Now is more level.:devil:


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't think the Salsa Road rockets are made anymore. They aren't listed on Salsa website.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Is that really a 47? With all that headtube it sure looks more like a 57.


----------



## onixbonilla (Dec 28, 2008)

:devil:


rook said:


> I don't think the Salsa Road rockets are made anymore. They aren't listed on Salsa website.


There is the Podio and Pistola rockets!!!:devil:


----------



## onixbonilla (Dec 28, 2008)

pacificaslim said:


> Is that really a 47? With all that headtube it sure looks more like a 57.


It is a 47 sloping top tube equivalent to a 54 traditional.:devil:


----------



## onixbonilla (Dec 28, 2008)

Podio!


----------

